# [Mar 17, 2012] St. Patrick's Day with Mischief Brew, Far From Finished, and... (Philadelphia, PA)



## bryanpaul (Mar 8, 2012)

Spend St. Patrick's Day with Mischief Brew, Far From Finished, and The Brood.
$10, 21+ 7-10 pm.
You can get advanced tickets here: http://www.ticketweb.com/t3/sale/SaleEventDetail?dispatch=loadSelectionData&eventId=4325085

MISCHIEF BREW - While not a Celtic-Punk band, we can see the stylistic comparisons to The Pogues. And this evening calls for some raucous singalongs! And shots. Last time Erik Petersen played KFN solo, it was like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBWnQMxoW4o

FAR FROM FINISHED - Far From Finished started in the suburbs of New York and has since relocated to the urban setting of Boston, Mass. Since their beginning, the band has put forth all of their efforts to spread their hymns of shame, regret, hope, and debauchery.

THE BROOD - Members of Witch Hunt, Mischief Brew, and Lost Cause join forces once again to kickoff the show by breaking the ice, blasting your eardrums, etc...

​


----------



## Asar (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd like to make it down for this. I'm 2 hrs north. If anyone has a place for me to crash that'd be stellar.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 10, 2012)

you could always crash in the woods at the end of 49th street in west philly. just past the railroad tracks.


----------



## Asar (Mar 10, 2012)

I was mugged in west Philly in the woods at 54th street near that park and old factory. So I'm not keen on venturing out that way at night any more haha


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 10, 2012)

hmm i haven't been to philly in years, but when i used to live there 54th was waaaay rougher than 49th. maybe it's changed though.


----------



## Asar (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah, 54th is rough. I'll scope that spot you mentioned in the day and see how I feel about it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 10, 2012)

No problem, i used to live in a squat about a block or two away from there and the neighborhood was pretty alright (this was back in 2002).


----------



## bryanpaul (Mar 10, 2012)

Asar said:


> I'd like to make it down for this. I'm 2 hrs north. If anyone has a place for me to crash that'd be stellar.


i'm also lookin for a place to crash there..like a couch or a floor.....comin up from a hour south of philly......goin with a buddy of mine who's not too keen on passin out under bridges and whatnot...has a car and a 8 y/o kid so she cant be fuckin around.....so yeah if anyone has floorspace holler....my thread so i get first dibs on the couch  ........then if theres still room talk to asar....


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Mar 14, 2012)

Cool now I got something to do. Yea 49th st is fine. That side of the tracks is fine. I live on the other side of the trax on 52nd and black. well 52nd and chester stilla decent neighborhood in beautiful southwest philly.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Mar 14, 2012)

aT the end of my block theres the rape bridge... because someone got raped there. With a sketchy bridge that you cant see anything but whats infront of you at night going over the trax were all talking about. I'm assumin you know what bridge im talking about, Matt. These mentioned neighborhoods are fine to squat in though.


----------

